# Ash House/Oak House, Swindon Feb '14



## mookster (Feb 7, 2014)

My original plans fell through today thanks in no small part to the weather but by chance someone else I know sent me a message asking if I wanted a little outing, so in an effort to salvage something from the day went on a little trip to Swindon.

Ash House and Oak House were originally nurses homes for the long gone asylum Burderop Hospital, their last use however was to house patients with acute special needs. Ash House closed in or around 2003 and Oak House followed in 2011. Ash House is totally falling apart, the decay really is quite something - you know when you start to see stalactites forming on the underside of concrete surfaces that they have been severely compromised so it won't be long until things begin to collapse. Oak House has faired a little better despite there being a fire on the ground floor at some point which has led to heavy smoke damage throughout that floor.

At present there are only rumours of development so for the forseeable future these are being left to rot.

Ash House

























Oak House

































More here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157640640592985/


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 7, 2014)

Oddly that looks quite a nice splore! Cheers


----------



## mookster (Feb 7, 2014)

It was weirdly enjoyable for a ruin yes, the longer-closed part has some fantastic natural decay, the walls are literally crumbling apart in places.


----------



## banshee (Feb 8, 2014)

i see banksy has paid a visit . pic 8


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 8, 2014)

love the bedroom shot!


----------



## dale54 (Feb 9, 2014)

Been here a few times, my camera couldn't get any good shots in there though


----------



## suggs (Mar 19, 2014)

I used to live there. A very long time ago! 
Thank you, I enjoyed looking at these.


----------



## Greenbear (Mar 19, 2014)

Have been there myself. There was a sports hall as well at one time but it was damaged beyond repair in the '87 "hurricane" and subsequently demolished.


----------

